# Canned cat food.



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I still can't get P.J. to eat any raw, but he will eat cans. This one is his favorite, do any of you know anything about it?
It seems ... ok. Smells bad, but he is a picky brat.

B.F.F. - About the Food

I think it's made by Weruva.


----------



## channeledbymodem (Dec 25, 2008)

It smells bad because it's primarily tuna that was rejected for human use, but being from Weruva, it's the *best* rejected tuna. 

Seriously it's not a bad food and not badly priced. I do think straight up tuna can be addictive and can make it hard to get cats to eat anything else so I only feed it occasionally.

Another good quality fish based canned food that is very well priced is "Dave's." This line is also popular in our house (two cats).

Because my cats tire of foods so quickly I do tend to feed them ones with some fish in them to keep them interested. Many of the PetGuard and Wellness varieties include fish down the list of ingredients and they are very good foods, although a little pricey. 

Merrick also has some tasty fish based formulas but the style is chunks in gravy and my cats tend to lick the gravy and leave the pieces for the dog. I've had more luck with "pate" style. They also seem to like Innova and Evo and for the time being I'm ignoring the P&G takeover of Natura since the foods are pretty well priced for "super premium." 

Neither of my cats ever really have enjoyed raw either, sigh, and I never buy more than a couple of cans of any given food since I know they'll tire of it. But that's kitties for you!

I've fed cats for over 30 years and for the past 10 have only fed "natural" brands. The canned food we feed the most is PetGuard and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

PetGuard, I will have to look into that.

Thanks a lot for the response. 

I laughed at the best rejected tuna bit.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I feed my cats B.F.F., Go natural, Before Grain, and Tiki Cat all with fish something in it otherwise they won't eat it. Best Feline Friend is a great find for the money!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh yeah, I do some Before Grain too!

I am really happy I found the B.F.F. stuff!


----------



## channeledbymodem (Dec 25, 2008)

whiteleo said:


> I feed my cats B.F.F., Go natural, Before Grain, and Tiki Cat all with fish something in it otherwise they won't eat it. Best Feline Friend is a great find for the money!


See, after they've tasted the sea turkey is oh so bland. Cats!!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

channeledbymodem said:


> See, after they've tasted the sea turkey is oh so bland. Cats!!


Should we be worrying about mercury poisoning? :/


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

it contains menadione sodium bisulfite, so I'd never feed it to my cat. Just sayin'


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Cats shouldn't have fish based food more than 1-2x a week. It can cause bladder problems in some cats if they get fish based foods more often. Personally I wouldn't feed it because of the Menadione.


----------



## vigornj (Nov 4, 2010)

I feed mine Before Grain DRY (Albeit they're fed mostly wet).

For WET, I switch it up between EVO and California Natural.


----------

